# Angelmöglichkeiten Großarl



## Allround-Angler (29. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

demnächst werde ich die Möglichkeit haben, dort zu angeln.
Optionen wären Großarler Ache, Tappenkarsee oder Goldegger See.
Die Tageskarte sollte nicht so teuer sein, wollte nur ein bißchen "spinnen". C+R selbstverstädlich, falls vom Pächter nicht anders gewünscht.
Vielleicht könnte mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Vielen Dank,
Gruß und Petri
Ingo #h


----------



## Allround-Angler (30. August 2014)

*AW: Angelmöglichkeiten Großarl*

Für den Goldegger See gibt es leider keine Angelkarten mehr. Wird nur vom Pächter befischt.


----------

